# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  Αλλαγη Πάστας σε CPU.

## RNR

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα σε όλους.

Θα ήθελα να κάνε έαν refresh στον υπλοσιτή μου, και εκτος απο το φυσημα με αέρα, θέλω να αλλάξω την πάστα στην CPU, πρέπει να προσέξω κάτι. 

Θα το σβησω θα βγάλω το επεξεργαστεί θα κάθαρίσω την παλιά πάστα θα βάλω καινούργια και τον ξανακουμπώνω. έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι άλλο?

Σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## billisj

καλημερα συνονοματε !!!!! να παρης καλη ποιοτητα παστας για τον επεξεργαστη !!!!!!και να κανης οσο το δυνατον καλυτερο καθαρησμο στην επιφανεια του επεξεργαστη πριν βαλεις την παστα !!!!!!

----------


## RNR

Ναι το έχω στο νού μου για το καθάρισμα.

Τώρα για την πάστα να σου πω την αλήθεια έχω αυτη που το είχα βάλει πρίν χρόνια όταν τον έφτιαξα σε συριγκα λευκή (απο το πλαίσιο). Λέτε να έχει πάθε κάτι?

Να πάρω την ασημένια?

----------


## angel_grig

Προτεινω arctic silver 5.

----------


## FM1

Ναι,σωστά για cpu Η/Υ η ιδανικότερη είναι με γκρί χρώμα (αντέχει σε υψηλές θερμοκρασίες) έναντι της λευκής.

----------


## matthew

> Τώρα για την πάστα να σου πω την αλήθεια έχω αυτη που το είχα βάλει πρίν χρόνια όταν τον έφτιαξα σε συριγκα λευκή (απο το πλαίσιο). Λέτε να έχει πάθε κάτι?  Να πάρω την ασημένια?



  Άμα την έχεις χρόνια καλύτερα μη τη βάλεις. Πάρε μια φρέσκια σφραγισμένη.

----------


## RNR

Σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά.

Θα πάω σε ασημένια και θα κοιτάξω για την arctic που λέει παραπάνω ο φίλος,ή σε cool master που βγαίνει σε χρυσό...

----------


## makoulis

Αυτή που βάζεις στης ψήκτρες τρανζίστορ.. στη μεγάλη την σύριγγα. πιστεύω για 4-5 βαθμούς διαφορά δεν πέθανε κανένας.

----------


## passer07

για μένα ο κανόνας λέει  οτι μέχρι 5Ε δίνεις  , πάστα είναι αλλα δεν κάνει  θαύματα πχ με stock  ψύχρα 

εδώ και ενα βιντεάκι  με το πώς απλώνετε,  πρόσεχε στην ποσότητα δεν υπάρχει ουσιαστικό λόγος να πάει παντού  απλά να είναι σε φυσιολογικές ποσότητες 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EyXLu1Ms-q4



αυτό που θα σε πρωτινά είναι να δείς λίγο  τις θερμοκρασίες σου πριν και μετά  , ποιο πολύ για να έχεις μια ιδέα αν υπάρχει διαφορά


πριν μια εβδομάδα πήρα αυτήν http://www.e-shop.gr/product?id=PER.641198  όλα μια χαρά

σε σύγριση με αυτήν που χρησιμοποιούσα πριν  http://www.okcomputer.gr/index.php?p...mart&Itemid=56 

το ίδιο πράγμα (ακόμα και χρώμα υφή )

----------


## KOKAR

κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη μην βάλεις artic silver και γενικά καμιά παρόμοια τους
η λύση είναι thermal pad ---> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_sa...rt=nc&LH_BIN=1

υ.γ
εναλλακτικα μπορείς να βάλεις και *αυτή*

----------


## BOOMER

Καλά άμα βάλει τη τελευταία πάστα, σίγουρα οι πυκνωτές στη μητρική θα φουσκώσουνε από τις πολλές θερμίδες.

----------


## KOKAR

μπα, ειναι με γλυκαντικο στεβια και μαύρη σοκολάτα !

 :Lol:

----------


## passer07

> κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη μην βάλεις artic silver και γενικά καμιά παρόμοια τους
> η λύση είναι thermal pad ---> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_sa...rt=nc&LH_BIN=1
> 
> υ.γ
> εναλλακτικα μπορείς να βάλεις και *αυτή*



για το  πρώτο  :Biggrin:      εχεις δει διαφορά ?

και γενικά μιας και μιλάς για ebay   πέρνουμε βάση τιμής ή κάτι άλλο (γιατί εμφανείς διαφορές δεν έχεις )

----------


## Aris25

νομίζω ότι αν βάλεις μια καλή πάστα(όχι σοκολατίνα πάντως) θα είσαι εντάξει,μη τρελένεσαι και ψάχνεσαι τόσο πολύ.....

----------


## sofos7

Μήπως ξέρει κανείς κάποιο τρόπο για να δώ εάν λειτουργεί ενας επεξεργαστής ενός λάπτοπ;

----------


## leosedf

Πάτα το power.

----------


## sofos7

Έχω λάπτοπ της hp και όταν πατάω το κουμπί,δεν ανάβει (ακούγεται) κανονικά το ανεμιστηράκι και αναβοσβήνει το caps lock και το num lock.
Το παραπάνω αναβόσβημα σημαίνει πώς υπάρχει πρόβλημα και ανάλογα με το ρυθμό που αναβοσβήνουν τα φωτάκια τότε βλέπεις πιο πράγμα βγάζει error.
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/d...name=c01443366
Συνήθως αναβοσβήνει μία φορά, κάποιες λίγες φορές 6, αλλά τώρα τελευταία μόνο μία.
Έβαλα απο ένα άλλο λάπτοπ (το οποίο δεν δουλεύει τίποτα) εναν συμβατό επεξεργαστή και μου βγάζει πάλι error (cpu), το θέμα είναι πώς δεν είμαι σύγουρος και για τον επεξεργαστή που έβαλα για το αν δουλεύει.

----------


## leosedf

www.howtofixit.gr περισσότερα εκεί.

Είναι άλλη βλάβη.

----------


## dog80

Υπάρχει κάποια βελτίωση με την αλλαγή πάστας ή γίνεται για ψυχολογικούς λόγους?

Την αλλάζετε και στα Northbridge και Southbridge, και γενικα όπου αλλού μπορεί να υπάρχει πάστα, πχ πίσω απο TO220 βιδωμένα σε ψύκτρες?

----------


## spiros35

Για να μην ανοίξω νέο θέμα να ρωτήσω μερικές πληροφορίες από έμπειρους όμως. Όπως έχω δει σε 4-5 laptop που έχω ανοίξει όλα από το εργοστάσιο έχουν πάστα στον επεξεργαστή και  thermal pad στο chip γραφικών. Αυτό είναι και ο καλύτερος τρόπος ψύξης, ή μπορεί να μπει πάστα ή pad και στα δύο; Σε μερικά laptop έχω δει ότι από τα χρόνια χρήσης και η πάστα και το pad "σκληραίνει".

----------

